# Zen Meditation in Winelands



## Fortunecookie (May 28, 2011)

Dear all,

I am looking for a group / organisation / place in Stellenbosch, Somerset West, Strand or close by that offers zen meditation.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

